# 100 yard cast



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty consistent casting 5oz inside a tennis ball 100 yards here in St. Louis. Just as an estimated average how far out is 100 yards around Pensacola- Fort Morgan in relation to the 2nd and 3rd sandbar? Such as before, between, over. I know the beach isn't the same everywhere but just curious is all.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

It varies greatly but 100 yards is gonna put you in the area of the second sandbar.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

But your target should be a cut going thru the second sandbar


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

can one of you guys define the difference between the 1st sand bar and second sandbar?.
out on a field I can consistently cast a 2oz weight 100 yards. On the beach that same cast lands just in front of or on the what I see as the only sand bar.What am I missing?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Back of the second bar is where you will see the dark color change, first one you can generally walk to easily and isn't far behind where the waves break. Generally you don't want to be on top of the bars but in the guts. For surf fishing you want to be between the 2 bars or in front of the first one or in any cut in the bars. Unless you are shark fishing I wouldn't worry about getting behind the second bar.


----------



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, was just curious. That and just dreaming of the beach. Few more weeks. I may have to do a few long weekend trips in the fall like I used to


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you want to get out past the bar ask a yakker who is launching. Personally if I was headed out I'd be happy to tow out a bait on the way.


----------



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

No not wanting to get passed the 3rd. Sold my kayak and all my sharking gear. Honestly I really don't want to cast anything bigger than my Akios 656ctm. 150yrds 30lb Powerpro and 150yrds 17lb Suffix Tri. Maybe one day I'll add something a little bigger.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

andrewsa43 said:


> Back of the second bar is where you will see the dark color change, first one you can generally walk to easily and isn't far behind where the waves break. Generally you don't want to be on top of the bars but in the guts. For surf fishing you want to be between the 2 bars or in front of the first one or in any cut in the bars. Unless you are shark fishing I wouldn't worry about getting behind the second bar.


I think I understand where you are doing with this thought process, but it has a lot to do with your target species. Casts of 150+ yards have been extremely effective for me with year, yielding jacks, Kings, and Cobia from Fort Pickens. I guess it all has to do with the target species. If you are working bars for pompano and reds then I backup your statement. Good input


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

jcallaham said:


> can one of you guys define the difference between the 1st sand bar and second sandbar?.
> out on a field I can consistently cast a 2oz weight 100 yards. On the beach that same cast lands just in front of or on the what I see as the only sand bar.What am I missing?


Jim I finally found the post! I understand the reasoning but not the logic!


----------

